# Name That Moth



## Marrow Man (Apr 11, 2011)

The Missus and I were visiting my mom this past week (in south-central Georgia). One afternoon I noticed this creature on her front porch. Note the usual design/pattern on the moth. Exactly what type of moth is this?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 11, 2011)

Great Leopard Moth / Hypercompe Scribonia


----------



## TimV (Apr 11, 2011)

The lovely Leopard moth, _Hypercompe scribonia_.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, you guys are good! I knew this was the right place to ask!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 11, 2011)

I was going to suggest you call him Bawb.


----------

